# Breed Type-- Reference For ABKC Bully Show Enthusiasts



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

People are often confused about what class there dog should be shown in and of course some judges will say something different than others. I've seen UKC APBTs that have no business in the ABKC show ring show under Classic Class and I've seen straight up Bulldogs try to show in all classes and don't belong in the ABKC Bully Show ring at all. Sooooo.... here is a little guidance that my boy, Loudmouf, made up to give you an idea of what constitutes an ABKC Standard American Bully, an ABKC Classic Bully, a UKC APBT, and Bulldogs generally look like. So if you. You can see clearly that the ABKC Classics still have more bone and substance than your UKC APBTs. 









​


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

I enjoy my borderline abkc/ukc dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

NICE!!!!! Always love to see the difference. Do you know of any, or have any pictures of the 4 classes together? any of the dogs side by side to get size comparison other than individual shots?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> NICE!!!!! Always love to see the difference. Do you know of any, or have any pictures of the 4 classes together? any of the dogs side by side to get size comparison other than individual shots?


This was just to show breed type. The Extreme, XL, and Pocket classes aren't even on here. I'll see what I can do about the side by side.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah sorry not trying to confuse. Been meaning to ask and this reminded me.


----------

